# Tyres



## solly (May 1, 2005)

I have to replace my rear tyres. Currently have Vanco Camper 215/70R alround would there be any advantage in putting 225/70R's on the back with a view to replacing the fronts with same as and when needed?
Solly


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Go to 235's if you can, quite a common modification and well worth doing in terms of better tyre life.

Peter


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Remember when increasing the width of a tyre to decrease the profile to keep the rolling circumference the same. Otherwise your speedo will read incorrectly and fuel consumption could be affected.

See here to help see the size you need.

http://www.etyres.co.uk/tyre-size-calculator

Colin


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I increase mine from 225/65R16 index112 to 235/65R16 index 115
The slight difference in tyre radius had the beneficial result of my speedo being the same as the gps were it was always slightly lower,
Also with the increase in the load index has increased my personnel safety margin, 
I considered it worth while if you have to change the tyres anyway,


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for prompt responses, However is it safe to have the wider tyres just on the back as at present my front tyres are perfectly ok. forgot to say last post that I have a large Chausson with airrides
Solly


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem at all, think Smart car, the rear tyres are about TWICE the width of the fronts !!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't see a problem and would certainly do it.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone with experience of increasing tyre width on twin wheel axles? (Like some Mercedes or Iveco chassis.)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

NormanB said:


> Anyone with experience of increasing tyre width on twin wheel axles? (Like some Mercedes or Iveco chassis.)


You need to check the sidewall bulge gap at full load. We had a load of Mercedes vans, 407's with twin rear wheels and they did something silly with tyres and ended up with the sidewalls abrading against each other.

Peter


----------

